# Struggling with search engine



## vanhodges (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I have recently returned to the saxontheweb world after a long break and the search engine isn't performing the same for me. For example, if I search "vintage vandoren tenor mouthpiece" the engine will pull up everything with any of those words but not all of them. So I will be looking at posts that only deal with the tenor, or mouthpiece, or vandoren. I don't understand. I've used quotes and have omitted quotes. 

Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks,
vanhodges


----------



## tbone1004 (May 22, 2004)

use google to search the site. you won't get subforum specific results, but it's much better and faster.


----------



## vanhodges (Jan 23, 2006)

Still new luck. I tried the same example of vintage vandoren mouthpieces and the first three things that came up were Vintage Saxophones by Pete Hales, Claude LAKEY Vintage Alto Sax Mouthpiece, and Fun with Vintage Saxophones by Pete Hales.

Not sure why this is a struggle. It seems so simple and searching used to be simple in the past. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Chilly Zee (Dec 8, 2007)

On the Google Search you can specify the site you want to search, as 
site:www.saxontheweb.net
after the words you're searching on.

I usually try various combinations of words and exact phrases. When I searched the site without any exact phrasing:
Vandoren tenor vintage mouthpiece site:www.saxontheweb.net
Google found 500 hits, but most of these weren't relevant.

But using different combinations of words and phrases helped:
tenor mouthpiece "vintage vandoren" site:www.saxontheweb.net
returned 94 hits.
Vandoren tenor "vintage mouthpiece" site:www.saxontheweb.net
returned 13 hits.
tenor "vintage vandoren mouthpiece" site:www.saxontheweb.net
returned 3 hits.
The exact phrase 
"vintage vandoren tenor mouthpiece" site:www.saxontheweb.net
found nothing.

It's pretty hit or miss, trying to limit the search so it will find what you want and not find a lot of things that you don't want. I'm also interested if anyone has hints for getting better search results. Or I guess I could just do a search as this has probably been discussed before :TGNCHK:

Charlie


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Struggling with search engine - GOOGLE*



Chilly Zee said:


> On the Google Search you can specify the site you want to search, as
> site:www.saxontheweb.net
> after the words you're searching on.
> ..................................
> Charlie


You do not have to leave the Forum to go to Google search.
Click "Search" on the navigation beam above, and Sax on the Web specific Google search is the first one on the pull-down menu.


----------

